
Why do prime numbers make these spirals? - dsr12
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK32jo7i5LQ
======
Mageek
Such an amazing video. Really interesting how the primes and the spirals are
actually (basically) unrelated, but how it nevertheless leads to an
interesting concept on the distribution of primes. Love the visualizations.

------
zachguo
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21207690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21207690)

